# Biblical Manhood?



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbHsxh0eWVY]YouTube - real tough guys[/ame]


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

It did hurt when I missed the mannequin and hit the tarp.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> It did hurt when I missed the mannequin and hit the tarp.


 
 I think my favorite one is the guy who does the backflip with the numb chucks


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 17, 2008)

"I laughed so hard it made me LOL out loud!"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 17, 2008)

pathetic!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 29, 2008)

Who on earth would consent to releasing such footage? If I were on there, I'd take it to the Supreme Court to stop it from being released (no offense, Bill.)


----------

